# SoundLib



## Tomate_Salat (30. Apr 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe vor einen Netzwerkfähigen MediaPlayer zu schreiben. Jetzt habe ich mich mal mit dem wichtigsten Beschäftigt: Dem Sound!
Gibt es eine SoundLib die primitiv gesagt: alles Kann )). Da das ganze später einen integrierten Webserver haben wird (also es wird über den Browser Pflegbarsein), kann die Lib auch gerne iwie mit Windows zusammenarbeiten. 

Während ich diesen Post schreibe bringt mich dass auf die Idee: Gibt es eine VLC oder Windows Media Player api? (werde es mal googeln, aber vllt weis hier ja schneller die Antwort)

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## madboy (30. Apr 2010)

Ich glaube, mal was über eine VLC- und Mplayer Java-API gelesen zu haben. Aber das Projekt war nicht mehr so aktuell. Wobei sich Mplayer auch über Stdin Kommandos empfangen kann, da bräuchtest du nicht mal eine API.

Aus http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/control.html:
The slave mode allows you to build simple frontends to MPlayer. When run with the -slave option MPlayer  will read commands separated by a newline (\n) from stdin. The commands are documented in the slave.txt file.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Apr 2010)

Steuerung des WMP

habe ich gefunden,allerdings kann ich mir da anscheinend nicht Informationen zurückgeben, wie Lautstärke/Position in der Spur(GANZ WICHTIG!!!)


----------



## Frank1975 (1. Mai 2010)

entweder 
MP3 Player for the Java (tm) Platform - MP3, OGG Vorbis ...
oder die Grundlage 
MP3 library for the Java Platform

hilft Dir das?

Das war aucvh meine Grundlage für meine Volumeanfrage für Musik


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe relativ viele m4a(MPEG4) Dateien hier und mir scheint, die API kann diese nicht abspielen. VLC hat eine Java-Api aber ich werde ums verrecken aus der Seite nicht schlau und finde auch keinen wirklich download gerade. Mir ist es wichtig, dass der Player so zieml. alle gängigen Formate abspielen kann. Dabei wäre mir eine API an einen bestehenden Player wie WMP oder VLC die auch Zukunftssicher sind eigenl. am liebsten (in der Hoffnung sie änderen nicht von heute auf morgen die API ^^), denn dann wäre auch gewährleistet, dass mein Programm alle notwendigen Dateien auch abspielen kann auch wenn dieses nur als Fernsteuerung dienen würde.

Letztendlich geht es mir primär um das WebInterface/den Webserver. Ich will, wenn es fertig ist, das ganze über den Webbrowser auf meinem IPod steuern können (mir ist klar: da gibt es auch Apps mit denen man VLC steuern kann, hurra das hab ich sogar, mir geht es hier aber auch primär um übung/spaß am programmieren ;-) ). So ein bisschen den Hintergrund erläutert ^^.
Wenn ijmd schon mal mit VLC oder WMP gearbeitet hat und weis wo ich diese API's mal finden würde (evtl. auch ein Tutorial dazu ^^), dem wäre ich sehr verbunden ;-)

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

